# Trying for a sibling and breastfeeding



## Phoenix001 (Oct 2, 2009)

We are planning to go for a sibling next year. I am still breastfeeding and I understand that I need to stop before I start pumping myself with drugs in preparation for the treatment. This is the advice I got from the clinic.
I know people get pregnant naturally while still breastfeeding a baby but in my case I would need to start the preparation with progynova and this would definitively got into the breast milk.
Does anybody have any experiences with trying for another baby while breastfeeding?


P.


----------



## Clomper (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Phoenix,
We are also hoping to conceive soon after this one is born, partly because there is a chance that I may have to have a hysterectomy at some point in the future!
I wonder whether it would be wise for you to continue breastfeeding once on the medication. Will you have to have IVF to conceive or are you planning on conceiving naturally?
There is still a small chance that we would be able to conceive naturally, and I  hear that you are at your most fertile after having a child, but this is not the case while you are breastfeeding! Is it the case once you stop breastfeeding?
We want to try to avoid having IVF again if there is any chance of us conceiving naturally, especially with a baby to look after at the same time! Not sure what will be the best way of doing this as I desperately want to give my baby the best start in life by breastfeeding!?

Anyone have any ideas?

Clomper xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi phoneix, 

I was in a similar situation this summer, my DD was 12 months old I was still BF happily, but under advice from the clinic I did stop... They wanted 3 clear months, apparently it's mainly to do with the fact that BF hampers implantation. I struggled with this decision as I had a very special BF relationship and felt annoyed that once again IF was dictating big decisions in my life. However, I have had another cylce and am now 9 weeks pregnant with twins, so do feel I made the right decision. 

Also as an aside, my DD weaned very well, no crying no trauma just stopped, I do not feel at all that stopping at 13 months had a negative affect. 

Good luck with your decisions and your next cycle. Xx


----------

